# Faux Finishing - Suede Finish



## PinnacleResidential

Any of you guys skilled at faux finishing? 

I dabble here and there and have done everything from weathered crackle to your basic sponging. I have also done "brushed suede." This is a Valspar product that you simply brush on the wall in a bunch of small "x's" and it turns out pretty well. I have a client that is looking for that same finish in a very particular BM color. She will not derive from the color at all and Lowes will not color match the brushed suede paint. So, I went to Ben Moore and picked up some clear glaze and a gallon of the color to mix it with. I have been doing sample boards all night using dark base coats, light base coats, everything. I can't get the suede finish I want. Any pointers on how to achieve a nice looking suede finish?


----------



## tsunamicontract

mix in a pinch of drywall compound to a little bit of your paint to see if you can get that suede texture. (don't mix in to your whole gallon, figure out a good ratio first)


----------



## timhag

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2170&highlight=suede


----------



## timhag

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1852&highlight=suede


----------



## crow

I love workin with the unusual, Ive come up with diffrent paterns using everthing from praire grass to corncobs. I made a roller for the cobs makes it easier, (I aint tryin to be funny), really they make a very unusual pattern and if done right its really nice.


----------



## PinnacleResidential

Have a picture of that?


----------



## qdslse

As professional decorative finishers, when we do a suede finish, we use a product called Versiplast. It is a texture that can be troweled on a sealed surface to a smooth finish or can built up with layers to a high texture without cracking or shrinking. It can be tinted to any shade or be glazed after application. It can even go directly over old brick and mortar, or any other texture finish.

Our personal favorite. 

http://fauxbykathy.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=246


----------



## PinnacleResidential

Can it be puchased locally? Northern Michigan?


----------



## johnthepainter

forget the fake stuff,,,,just apply some suede to the walls.


----------



## tsunamicontract

I bet PWG or Bill could paste some hides on a wall. Now that would be posh.


----------



## qdslse

The company is out of canada. Here is there web site, give them a call or email to find out if someone closer to you sells it. If not, Kathy will ship it anywhere its needed!

http://www.bristegroup.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

If you have any further questions don't hestitate to ask!


----------



## johnthepainter

tsunamicontract said:


> I bet PWG or Bill could paste some hides on a wall. Now that would be posh.


it is very nice.


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> I bet PWG or Bill could paste some hides on a wall. Now that would be posh.


Dont forget Crow. Sometimes people talk about fir on the walls, Crow does fur.


----------



## tsunamicontract

vermontpainter said:


> Dont forget Crow. Sometimes people talk about fir on the walls, Crow does fur.


**** or douglas?


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> **** or douglas?


**** and kunk mostly...although if you can get enough chippys all strung together on a wall it makes a nice pattern. There aint no doug fir in them their woods.


----------



## crow

Aint got any d furs, but gotta lotta honey locust, oaks, cedars, mullberrys, berch, ash, maples, elms, canabistrees, and gotta lotta skins from tree rat to them there "baby deer" lol.


----------



## tsunamicontract

those cannabis trees are good for everything. Gotta get me some bambi wallpaper.


----------



## johnthepainter

bambi wallpaper was my stripper name.


----------



## Joewho

PinnacleResidential said:


> Any of you guys skilled at faux finishing?
> 
> I dabble here and there and have done everything from weathered crackle to your basic sponging. I have also done "brushed suede." This is a Valspar product that you simply brush on the wall in a bunch of small "x's" and it turns out pretty well. I have a client that is looking for that same finish in a very particular BM color. She will not derive from the color at all and Lowes will not color match the brushed suede paint. So, I went to Ben Moore and picked up some clear glaze and a gallon of the color to mix it with. I have been doing sample boards all night using dark base coats, light base coats, everything. I can't get the suede finish I want. Any pointers on how to achieve a nice looking suede finish?


You should be able to achieve a suede look without getting the ralph lauren, or any other suede paint. 

Practice the smoosh technique with paper or plastic after mixing up your glaze/paint.

Another way is to add wallpaper paste to the paint and use the X technique, not sure if you'll need glaze with this one.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Joewho said:


> add wallpaper paste to the paint


 sounds like something sev would do. 
Thats why I suggested a pinch of joint compound.


----------



## johnthepainter

add fine ground suede to the paint


----------



## Joewho

tsunamicontract said:


> sounds like something sev would do.
> Thats why I suggested a pinch of joint compound.


Suede paint is for the DIY's. I did a quick search to find the real method.

That's what I came up with. EEk.


----------



## PinnacleResidential

If buying suede paint is easier than making it yourself, do it youselfer or not, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## qdslse

Don't try and make it yourself. Since you are inexperienced in decorative finishes and choose not to try the full texture route (Versiplast) and trowel on and work two layers of material, by all means go with the RL suede. It is not too bad if you apply it as they say. Be sure to watch their video at the RL site and be sure to test it out first before going to the clients' wall. Also expect to use more material then stated. 

Post pictures when you are done, we'd like to see your work!


----------



## PinnacleResidential

I have been practicing all day and think I have it down to an art. Now my own personal house has a suede accent and I think I am set for the clients home. I took some before pictures on Friday. I'll be working on it all day Monday and will post the pictures when I finish.


----------



## qdslse

I think you'll do well since you are prepared. We'll look forward to seeing the before/after pictures.......


----------

